# 8" IB subs for a Lexus ES350



## ChristianM (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey guys, i am having a bit of trouble finding information on my new car. I just bought a 2007 lexus ES350 without the Mark Levinson speaker upgrade. The overall sound quality is liveable but the bass response is terribble, possibbly due to downgrading from my W7  Either way, i dont wana do a full system install in this car, ideally just keep everything running off the stock amp.

Does anyone know what the factory subwoofer is rated at in terms of power and ohm rating? what is the factory amp pushing to the sub? Does anyone know of a low-powered 8" shallow sub that i can use to replace the factory sub?

Any information would help at this point in time, i find the lack of low freq response annoying. Thanks


----------



## eye_see_you (Jan 14, 2012)

I was having the same strange decision with my 2010 IS 250 , however patrick from Zuki audio has been helping me out with deciding on what I want to do 


an excerpt from our discussion:

in his blog, he explains where and why he access' stock speaker wires
plus he discusses a custom woofer enclosure which appears very elegant.
do you want to use free air 8 or sealed 12 ?
when i modeled a whole bunch of woofers from 8 inches to 18 inches for infinite baffle set ups in a 13.9 cf box which is what another person gave me as a trunk enclosure size.
i found two woofers which modeled best in 13.9 cf. free air
one is a pyle 8 blue wave driver.
and the other is a lanzar 8.
both drivers tuned to 36 hz in the rear deck/ stock driver location. and high very high qts


Amazon.com: Pyle PLBW84 Blue Wave 8" 600W High-powered Subwoofer: Electronics

Amazon.com: Lanzar MAXP84 Max Pro 8-Inch 800 Watt Small Enclosure 4 Ohm Subwoofer: Car Electronics

maybe it will help steer you in the right direction


----------



## ChristianM (Jun 15, 2009)

thanks for the info, im going to check on those 2 subs and see if they will fit with the limited space for the factory sub, it would be nice to get a little bump with some low end response i hope the factory amp can push them as i have no information on the power output. What i have found out is that the factory sub is dual 2.5ohm coils? does that sound correct because that makes me think the factory amp can only go as low as 5-6ohms....


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I have a 2007 GS 350 with the stock Pioneer system. My car has a 10" woofer in the rear deck with dual 2.5 ohm voice coils. I recently ran 300+ watts rms to it and it sounded really good. It was relatively loud, punchy and went relatively low, but not like what you are used to with a W7.

Unfortunately, I did not realize that the load was as low because I mis-read the schematic that I had. The amp did ran like a champ for about 4 days and decided it didn't like it and went into protect mode. You might just want to put a little more power to the stock sub and see what you get. So I am back to the factory amp running the sub until I can get it repaired. You may never get what you want out of a free-air 8" sub, even if you upgrade to an aftermarket model. Also, based on my experience the factory amp is your biggest limiting factor as it has zero power. Also, if your system is like mine, your factory amp actually has two outputs to the sub, one for each voice coil.

I integrated off of my factory am with an AudioControl LCQ-1 and it is an excellent piece. It has an EQ on each set of outputs, including the sub output, a sub volume control and AudioControl's Patented Accu-bass circuitry, which I think is very important because of the factory systems roll-off in the low frequencies. I think that your roll-off may even be more severe because of the smaller 8" woofer. I think that I read somewhere on the Lexus forums that the factory system in the IS series starts to roll off at 85 hz.

Have you nosed around the ClubLexus forum??? If not, go there and you will most-likely find some good information on the ES.

Hope this helps.


----------



## eye_see_you (Jan 14, 2012)

the ES does have a 10" woofer and its 2.5 ohms on each side of the coil and from my understanding it runs a from teh factory amp to each coil on the sub. you could get away with a dual 4 ohm but its not going to have the same amount of power. You can use an 8 or 10 depending on your choice and just run an aftermarket amp using a LOC to provide input. Otherwise it feeds about 40 watts to each coil at 2.5 ohms


----------



## Jrollsp (Feb 17, 2012)

Would the Earthquake SWS work?


----------



## ChristianM (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey guys sorry its been a while since i checked this thread, I have done some research and the factory sub is a dual 2.5ohm setup running 30WRMS to each coil, so 60 WRMS total at best since I don't believe factory specs all the time. I was unable to find a decent 6ohm sub at at 8ohm, the power output would drop to such a low point it wouldn't make much of a difference, at 4ohms I will simply short circuit the amp and that's definitely not something I wanna do. AudioBob thanks for the info, im going to join clublexus and poke around there to see what others have done. 

The most reasonable option i see now is too replace the front 6.5's with a decent pair of 6x9, as the door was made to support a 6x9, and replace the 1" tweets with an actual crossover in between them. Closer to summer ill look into a new deck, ideally a kenwood DNX 9960 or 9980 and that should improve the SQ a bit. If all else fails at that point, i may just get 2 smaller JL XD amps and run a small 10" sealed IDQ in the trunk but hopefully I don't go that far, I would prefer not to do a full install lol Thanks a lot for the help everyone.


----------

